# Sprinkler controller



## The_Engineer (Sep 5, 2019)

What controller do all of you suggest? should i spend the extra money on the Rachio or do the rain birds/Orbits etc.. do pretty much the same thing?


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I havent used any of the Wifi ones from Hunter or Rainbird so i cant speak on them, but i love my Rachio Gen3.

If you can spare the $$ for a Rachio go for it you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Love my opensprinkler. 8 zones for $150 additional 16 zones for $50. So for $200 you get 24 zones and can go up to 72 zones per master controller. If you only use 6, you can use the other 2 for different things.

https://opensprinkler.com/faq/


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I picked up a RainMachine HD-12 and have been happy with it. The amount of configuration you can do with it is amazing and at the same time can be overwhelming. I went with this over a Rachio because I wanted a touch screen on the controller itself.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@SpiveyJr that RainMachine looks cool, plus is opensource.


----------

